# haha MUST watch this!



## erunithug (Jul 10, 2007)

bmw flip over
******* src="http://lads.myspace.com/videos/vplayer.swf" flashvars="m=13655863&v=2&type=video" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="430" height="346">
Add to My Profile |  More Videos

and if that doesnt work, heres a direct link:
http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=13655863


----------



## STRTWYZ (Jul 6, 2007)

Dayum peer pressure!


----------



## kraz3dkr3w (Jul 28, 2007)

Seen this...Did they do that intensionaly?:dunno:

Sad, They messed up a beloved e38!!!


----------



## m5james (Nov 1, 2005)

Idiots. I highly doubt he did that intentionally. Seems more the crappy open diff that BMW stuck us with finally grabbed on one side as the left rear tire found some good contact, then it just shoved it up and over.


----------



## momo_oo[][]oo (May 23, 2007)

idiots , piss me off when some one showsoff and he end up making an ass out of him self


----------



## Stefan7 (Aug 13, 2007)

I bet he has some explaining to do when he gives the keys back to his parents!!


----------



## Darryls745Li (Sep 23, 2007)

That hurt to see that


----------



## youngest740ownr (Aug 20, 2007)

what an immature lil dumba$$... thats why idiots shouldnt drive... they give younger kids bad names


----------

